# sys-power/suspend Will nicht Compilen ... [solved]

## wbdan

Hi Leute ...

wie dass immer so iss ... neu da und schon nerven .... *g*

ich wollt wie hier im Wiki beschrieben sys-power/suspend auf meinem Samsung RV510 einrchten. Leider will es nich Compilen, und ich hab nicht wirklich nen Schimmer wieso.

Probehalber hab ich auch mal auf der Workstation (beides ~amd64) versucht es zu emergen, aber auch da wills nicht. Selbe Ausgabe.

Auch ältere Versionen weigern sich....

Auch mit Tante G..... hab ich nicht wirklich eine Antwort gefunden.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die Augen öffnen.

THX Dan

Ausgabe von emerge --info =sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0:

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r4dagger2-ubased x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r4dagger2-ubased-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4500_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Dec 2010 20:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync5.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3dnowprefetch X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode eselect exif fam firefox flac gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jadetex jpeg laptop lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock lzo mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeon radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv =sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0  USE="crypt -fbsplash"

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Log:

```

 * Package:    sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: xmw@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 crypt elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking suspend-utils-9a5329f.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f ...

 * Applying suspend-0.9_pre0-errno.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f' ...

 * Running aclocal ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: suspend-utils-9a5329f/

 *   Applying portage-1.2.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f ...

 * econf: updating suspend-utils-9a5329f/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating suspend-utils-9a5329f/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --docdir=/usr/share/doc/suspend-0.9_pre0 --enable-compress --enable-encrypt --disable-fbsplash

configure: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

configure: loading site script /usr/share/crossdev/include/site/linux

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for m4... m4

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for LIBPCI... yes

checking for LRMI_common_init in -lx86... yes

checking for lzo1x_1_compress in -llzo2... yes

checking for libgcrypt... found

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating scripts/Makefile

config.status: creating scripts/suse-10.1/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f ...

make -j4 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/doc'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/doc'

Making all in scripts

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts'

Making all in suse-10.1

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts/suse-10.1'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts/suse-10.1'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f/scripts'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT vt.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/vt.Tpo -c -o vt.o vt.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT config_parser.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/config_parser.Tpo -c -o config_parser.o config_parser.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT md5.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/md5.Tpo -c -o md5.o md5.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT encrypt.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/encrypt.Tpo -c -o encrypt.o encrypt.c

encrypt.c: In Funktion »get_random_salt«:

encrypt.c:92:7: Warnung: ignoring return value of »read«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

encrypt.c: In Funktion »read_password«:

encrypt.c:48:9: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

encrypt.c:55:9: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

mv -f .deps/vt.Tpo .deps/vt.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT loglevel.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/loglevel.Tpo -c -o loglevel.o loglevel.c

mv -f .deps/encrypt.Tpo .deps/encrypt.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT splash.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/splash.Tpo -c -o splash.o splash.c

mv -f .deps/config_parser.Tpo .deps/config_parser.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT splashy_funcs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/splashy_funcs.Tpo -c -o splashy_funcs.o splashy_funcs.c

loglevel.c: In Funktion »get_kernel_console_loglevel«:

loglevel.c:41:23: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fscanf«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

mv -f .deps/splashy_funcs.Tpo .deps/splashy_funcs.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT fbsplash_funcs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/fbsplash_funcs.Tpo -c -o fbsplash_funcs.o fbsplash_funcs.c

mv -f .deps/loglevel.Tpo .deps/loglevel.Po

mv -f .deps/md5.Tpo .deps/md5.Po

mv -f .deps/fbsplash_funcs.Tpo .deps/fbsplash_funcs.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT bootsplash.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/bootsplash.Tpo -c -o bootsplash.o bootsplash.c

splash.c: In Funktion »splash_dialog«:

splash.c:56:2: Warnung: Format ist kein Zeichenkettenliteral, und keine Formatargumente

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT memalloc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/memalloc.Tpo -c -o memalloc.o memalloc.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT load.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/load.Tpo -c -o load.o load.c

bootsplash.c: In Funktion »bootsplash_dialog«:

bootsplash.c:121:2: Warnung: Format ist kein Zeichenkettenliteral, und keine Formatargumente

mv -f .deps/splash.Tpo .deps/splash.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT whitelist.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/whitelist.Tpo -c -o whitelist.o whitelist.c

mv -f .deps/bootsplash.Tpo .deps/bootsplash.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT s2ram.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/s2ram.Tpo -c -o s2ram.o s2ram.c

mv -f .deps/memalloc.Tpo .deps/memalloc.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT s2ram-x86.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/s2ram-x86.Tpo -c -o s2ram-x86.o s2ram-x86.c

mv -f .deps/s2ram.Tpo .deps/s2ram.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT dmidecode.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dmidecode.Tpo -c -o dmidecode.o dmidecode.c

mv -f .deps/whitelist.Tpo .deps/whitelist.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT radeontool.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/radeontool.Tpo -c -o radeontool.o radeontool.c

mv -f .deps/dmidecode.Tpo .deps/dmidecode.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT vbetool.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/vbetool.Tpo -c -o vbetool.o `test -f 'vbetool/vbetool.c' || echo './'`vbetool/vbetool.c

mv -f .deps/load.Tpo .deps/load.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT resume-resume.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/resume-resume.Tpo -c -o resume-resume.o `test -f 'resume.c' || echo './'`resume.c

mv -f .deps/s2ram-x86.Tpo .deps/s2ram-x86.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT suspend.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/suspend.Tpo -c -o suspend.o suspend.c

mv -f .deps/radeontool.Tpo .deps/radeontool.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT swap-offset.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/swap-offset.Tpo -c -o swap-offset.o swap-offset.c

vbetool/vbetool.c: In Funktion »restore_state_from«:

vbetool/vbetool.c:246:9: Warnung: Typkonvertierung von Zeiger auf Ganzzahl anderer Breite

vbetool/vbetool.c:247:10: Warnung: Typkonvertierung von Zeiger auf Ganzzahl anderer Breite

vbetool/vbetool.c: In Funktion »__save_state«:

vbetool/vbetool.c:324:4: Warnung: format »%x« erwartet Typ »unsigned int«, aber Argument 4 hat Typ »size_t«

vbetool/vbetool.c:330:9: Warnung: Typkonvertierung von Zeiger auf Ganzzahl anderer Breite

vbetool/vbetool.c:331:10: Warnung: Typkonvertierung von Zeiger auf Ganzzahl anderer Breite

resume.c: In Funktion »main«:

resume.c:479:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

mv -f .deps/swap-offset.Tpo .deps/swap-offset.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT s2ram-main.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/s2ram-main.Tpo -c -o s2ram-main.o s2ram-main.c

mv -f .deps/vbetool.Tpo .deps/vbetool.Po

suspend.c: In Funktion »prepare_console«:

suspend.c:1880:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »write«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

suspend.c: In Funktion »get_swappiness«:

suspend.c:1949:9: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fscanf«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -DCONFIG_BOTH -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT s2both-suspend.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/s2both-suspend.Tpo -c -o s2both-suspend.o `test -f 'suspend.c' || echo './'`suspend.c

mv -f .deps/s2ram-main.Tpo .deps/s2ram-main.Po

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.    -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -MT keygen.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/keygen.Tpo -c -o keygen.o keygen.c

mv -f .deps/resume-resume.Tpo .deps/resume-resume.Po

rm -f libsuspend-common.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru libsuspend-common.a vt.o config_parser.o md5.o encrypt.o loglevel.o splash.o splashy_funcs.o fbsplash_funcs.o bootsplash.o memalloc.o load.o whitelist.o s2ram.o s2ram-x86.o dmidecode.o radeontool.o vbetool.o  

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib libsuspend-common.a

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o swap-offset swap-offset.o  

suspend.c: In Funktion »prepare_console«:

suspend.c:1880:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »write«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

suspend.c: In Funktion »get_swappiness«:

suspend.c:1949:9: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fscanf«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

keygen.c: In Funktion »main«:

keygen.c:64:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

keygen.c:123:9: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

keygen.c:129:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

keygen.c:203:7: Warnung: ignoring return value of »fgets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

keygen.c:210:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »write«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

mv -f .deps/keygen.Tpo .deps/keygen.Po

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o s2ram s2ram-main.o libsuspend-common.a -lx86 -lpci   

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o swap-offset swap-offset.o  -Wl,--as-needed

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o suspend-keygen keygen.o libsuspend-common.a -L/usr/lib64 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o s2ram s2ram-main.o  -Wl,--as-needed libsuspend-common.a -lx86 -lpci

mv -f .deps/suspend.Tpo .deps/suspend.Po

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -all-static -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o resume resume-resume.o libsuspend-common.a -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error    

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o s2disk suspend.o libsuspend-common.a -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error    

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o suspend-keygen keygen.o  -Wl,--as-needed libsuspend-common.a -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so

mv -f .deps/s2both-suspend.Tpo .deps/s2both-suspend.Po

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o s2disk suspend.o  -Wl,--as-needed libsuspend-common.a -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE       -DCONFIG_BOTH -O2 -march=core2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o s2both s2both-suspend.o libsuspend-common.a -lx86 -lpci   -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 -lgcrypt -lgpg-error    

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -static -Wl,-O1 -o resume resume-resume.o  -Wl,--as-needed libsuspend-common.a -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.a /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.a

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -llzo2

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [resume] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DS2RAM -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DCONFIG_BOTH -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o s2both s2both-suspend.o  -Wl,--as-needed libsuspend-common.a -lx86 -lpci -llzo2 -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2897:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/suspend-0.9_pre0/work/suspend-utils-9a5329f'

```

Last edited by wbdan on Sat Dec 11, 2010 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -llzo2  könnte bedeuten, dass Du

dev-libs/lzo brauchst.

Installier dir das mal.

----------

## wbdan

Ist bereits drauf:

emerge -s lzo

```

*  dev-libs/lzo

      Latest version available: 2.04

      Latest version installed: 2.04

```

Laut Log findet der es auch:

```

...

checking for lzo1x_1_compress in -llzo2... yes 

...

```

Dan

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Es sollte funktionieren mit

```
USE="static-libs" emerge -1 lzo && emerge -1 suspend
```

Das suspend-ebuild sollte entsprechend angepasst werden, also die DEPEND-Variablen sollten noch eine Zeile dazu bekommen in der Art

```
|| ( <dev-libs/lzo-2.04 >=dev-libs/lzo-2.04[static-libs] )
```

Schreib doch bitte einen Bug-Report auf https://bugs.gentoo.org/.  :Smile: 

----------

## wbdan

Ich danke !!

Dass wars !!!

Um den Report wed ich mich dann mal nu kümern.

Dan

----------

